# Nikon D40 vs Canon Rebel XSi



## computermaineack

A few days ago for my birthday I got a Nikon D40 DSLR. It came with an 18-55mm lens, a 55-200mm lens, and a 2gb SD card. However, I have the option of upgrading to a Canon Rebel XSi. From the same store as the Nikon (Costco), the Canon was a few hundred dollars more (it is $799, and I would have to pay the difference), but also comes with an 18-55mm lens as well as a 75-300mm lens and the 2gb SD card. I researched it further and I found the XSi with the 18-55mm lens for around $420, and I've also been looking at buying a 75-300mm lens.

Here is my dilemma: I've read good reviews about both the Nikon and the Canon, but purely in terms of the camera body, picture quality, and features, which is better? Then the next question is the lenses. Are the lenses for the Canon as good as the lenses for the Nikon (in terms of picture quality, etc). The two 75-300mm Canon lenses I've seen have pretty mediocre reviews.

So basically, should I stick with the Nikon D40 or should I go for the Canon Rebel XSi?


----------



## Punk

Before buying my D40, I read many reviews from different sites and forums to choose my DSLR. For the entry price category, the D40 always came first place.

As far as the lens, you can get a Tamron 70-300mm F4-5.6  for less than 200$ (can't find on Newegg, search google on it). It is a entry price TELE-Macro lens which is good, the only default is that it has a pretty high chromatic aberration on 300mm and Macro focus.


----------



## bomberboysk

Also.. where did you find the Xsi for $420, i was looking into getting one and all the ones that had anything in that price range were pulling the bait and switch, they try to upsell you on saying its a japanese/chinese model and has chinese menus and such, then when you decline they say its out of stock. Check reseller ratings/google for info on who you are dealing with


----------



## computermaineack

Mostly I just googled "Rebel XSi" or something but I think this is the one I was looking at: http://shopdigitaldirect.com/catalo...=7476&osCsid=addb32d4cf9058616862441b0161d66c


----------



## scooter

The XSI is a better SLR...hands down.

I have a Canon 40D and I will always say Canon over Nikon.

The EOS lens are insane...The L-series glass is 'knock your socks off' amazing.

Also, alot of 3rd party lens makers are really pretty shitty..I dont care what people say, and call me a pureist but Canon glass on my Canon SLR...not this tamron crap and these other companies.

I've seen the differences and they do not compare...

Sigma has some nice options for the EOS line but thats about it.


----------



## MBGraphics

I would definatly go XSi as well, mostly because 1. I have a 40D as well and have always loved canon, but also because I have a friend that owned a Nikon D40 then got the XSi when it came out and said they liked it a lot more. As scooter said, Canon's L series is fantastic, I have personally used a 70-200 F4L and I own a 100-400L IS and I absolutly love both.

What is your budget? If your on a tight one, I would suggest the XSi plus kit lens and also getting the Sigma 70-300 APO DG Macro (goes for around $200) I own this lens as well and really like it. As they say, you get what you pay for, but just about EVERY review I have read comparing the Tamron 70-300, Sigma 70-300 and Canon 75-300, the sigma beats them all by a pretty long shot. (Although many say the tamron is a bit better at the longer focal lengths) but overall the sigma is the best.

Good luck!
-Mike


----------



## computermaineack

I don't really have a set budget but like I said the Nikon was a bday gift so I have to pay the difference between the XSi and the Nikon.

I did some research on that company in the link I posted above and they're most likely not legit. They have bad reviews and an "Unsatisfactory" rating from the BBB.

However, how does this look to you guys: http://cgi.ebay.com/Canon-EOS-Digit...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

edit: but the L-Series is definitely out of my price range 

edit2: it looks like that the cheapest legit price for any combination of the camera, 18-55mm lens (canon or sigma) and a 70-300mm lens (canon or sigma) is on Newegg for all canon lenses...total price is $753. anyone find anything cheaper?


----------



## MBGraphics

Personaly, I would stay far away from those kits on e-bay. they give you crap accesories...
for example:
memory card=crap
the extender and wide angle=crap
tamron 28-90=crap
tamron 70-300= good, but you can do better for very close to the same price
filters=crap
case=looks decent, but probably falls apart and is built like crap (looks cool though )
flash=crap
card reader= decent
tripod= would work as long as you dont buy large lenses
table-top tripod=can be usefull at times but you can get one for like $5
bag= ok, but not very big at all
lens cleaning kit= basic, but will definatly work.



So yeah, I would stay away from it, you can do better for around the same price 


If you can give us a set budget, I could give you a list of the best things you can get for the price


----------



## scooter

I gotta agree...that ebay listing is 90% junk!

So much useless crap to make it seem awesome..

TAMRON LENS' ARE CRAP...I DONT CAR WHAT PEOPLE SAY...THEY SUCK, THEY ARE PLASTIC AND CHEAP FEELING...AND...the prices are not much different..

Go Canon...or at least Sigma..

Also extenders and such are garbage,...all they do is space ur lens farther away and u can end up with blurred edges in close-in zoom.

For 200ish u can get a 55-250mm Canon lens' with Image stabilizer and ultra sonic motoring .\\

That is a very nice, afforable, versatile lens'....leaves off where kits lens ends and gives u a wide option of zoom, the glass is quite nice and the motor keeps the focusing smooth, steady, and quiet.

Fabulous all around telephoto lens;


----------



## computermaineack

MBGraphics said:


> If you can give us a set budget, I could give you a list of the best things you can get for the price



I edited my post above...Newegg has the camera and two Canon lenses for $753. I think the Nikon was somewhere around $600 (not totally sure though) and I'd rather spend as little money as possible for the Canon and comprable lenses...preferably not more than $200 or so.

Thanks alot for the help.


----------



## Punk

Woow you guys killed me.

Once again it's a war between canoners and nikoners, I'm leaving!

cya


----------



## MBGraphics

You know the XSi is better than the D40! 
But really, the XSi has the brand new technology, the D40 is out-dated.Now if it was the D60 he had gotten, then I would just keep that because the XSi and the D60 are very close quality-wise.


----------



## Punk

MBGraphics said:


> You know the XSi is better than the D40!
> But really, the XSi has the brand new technology, the D40 is out-dated.Now if it was the D60 he had gotten, then I would just keep that because the XSi and the D60 are very close quality-wise.



I have the D40, I've seen the XSI, talked to people who tried both on a period of a month ror more and 9 out of 11 said the D40 was better for that price.

The menu, good repartition of the MP on the sensors etc.

Canon lenses are really good though, and Tamron is not crap, have you tried it before this shit?


----------



## computermaineack

computermaineack said:


> I edited my post above...Newegg has the camera and two Canon lenses for $753. I think the Nikon was somewhere around $600 (not totally sure though) and I'd rather spend as little money as possible for the Canon and comprable lenses...preferably not more than $200 or so.
> 
> Thanks alot for the help.



Bump 

Apparently there was a price drop at Newegg...the camera and two lenses, shipped, is now just over $730.

camera: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120262

lens: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830998381

Should I go for it?


----------



## vroom_skies

Punk said:


> Woow you guys killed me.
> 
> Once again it's a war between canoners and nikoners, I'm leaving!
> 
> cya



I should bring Pentax into the mix! We all know Pentax is a much better choice then those, but unfortunately the OP is limited to generics...


----------



## computermaineack

I spoke with my brother, who's a (semi) professional photographer, and he told me not to get the Canon telephoto lens above because it is crap. I'm looking at getting the body and the wide angle lens (cheapest I've found is $650) and This lens, which I've found for $250. Its more than I wanted to spend but I'm confident that it will yield great pictures.

Does anyone know where I can find either the camera or the lens cheaper? Do you agree that it is worth it to spend the extra $300 and go for the Canon over the Nikon? Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## MagnumC

i have used canon and it has never given me headaches..


----------



## Ramodkk

Punk said:


> 9 out of 11 said the D40 was better for that price.



Key statement.

You have to realize that you guys are comparing different level cameras. The D40 is roughly $450 while the XSi is around $650, you can't compare that, the XSi is obviously better. Note: I'm not talking price/performance wise I'm talking picture quality, features, reliance, in other words, overall performance.

BTW, that was a wild guess based on the price ^


----------



## logies

I think both cameras is very good futures and lences.


----------



## Irishwhistle

I WAY prefer Nikon over Canon, but I would DEFINITELY take an XSi over a D40... and with the prices I'm seeing on Amazon I'd take it over the D60... not the D90 though.


----------



## scooter

Irishwhistle said:


> I WAY prefer Nikon over Canon, but I would DEFINITELY take an XSi over a D40... and with the prices I'm seeing on Amazon I'd take it over the D60... not the D90 though.



I would take my canon 40D or new 50D over any Nikon//


----------



## Irishwhistle

scooter said:


> I would take my canon 40D or new 50D over any Nikon//



You're joking, right? What about a D700 or D3?

EDIT: nvm... after reading your post in Respital's thread I understand where you're coming from... I just don't agree.


----------

